
Chrome extension to organize your Gmail labels as tabs - blackesthole
https://tuladhar.github.io/gmail-labels-as-tabs
======
blackesthole
Gmail Labels as Tabs is an email productivity extension for Google Chrome that
customizes your Gmail interface by adding Gmail labels as tabs.

Organize your labels as Gmail tabs

Drag and drop to re-arrange tabs

Shows unread messages badge

Supports dark mode theme

Synchronizes extension settings with your Gmail account

100% open-source and ads-free - we don’t mine your data, we don’t sell your
data

